# Cancer Diary



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

I am writing this as since my dog was diagnosed with cancer I have found very little info online regarding canine cancer treatments etc even though cancer is one of the major causes of death 

Rosie is a 7.5 yr old springer spaniel, Neutered, vaccinated & no other health issues,

*July 2012*

*3rd* Visited our vets with Rosie as we had found a lump on her back leg, Thigh area, not a huge lump approx 2cm x 3cm but flat, it felt hard & couldn't be moved, vet advised that we have it removed & sent off to the lab for testing.

weight 27.10kg

*9th* Op to remove the lump went well, vet advised that it was deeply imbedded within the thigh muscle & he removed a good margin of healthy muscle. cost of op £390 inc pre op blood test & histology for lump, painkillers, anti inflams & antibiotics

*12th* While at the vets for a post op check up her results came through, she has a mast cell tumour which has been graded a 3 which is the worst possible, vets gave her approx 2/3 months to live, we were advised that the wound may fall apart so stitches need to stay in place for min 14 days, more antibiotics given,

*13th* After talking it over with my husband we decided that we would like to see an oncologist just to give us peace of mind & asked the vets to refer Rosie, as it turned out one of the top cancer clinics in the country was on our doorstep, less than 10mins away!

*18th* Consultation with a radiation oncologist, after thoroughly examining rosie & the lab report he told us that within the grading for the tumours there is another sort of scale, for example grade 3 which is aggressive but how aggressive depends on how quickly the cancer cells are dividing & the good news was that rosie's was at the lower end of the scale,

He thought that as she wasn't ill as such at the moment he said that the 2/3 months was a little harsh & put it more likely 4/6 months, unless the cancer had spread she was a good candidate for treatment but he would need to do some more tests to determine this,

The consult lasted 1hr 20mins, cost £204

Rosie was left at the clinic to have a full ultrasound scan on all her organs, a phone call from the vet later said her spleen was a little bright so a needle aspiration was taken from the spleen, they were also taken from the lymph node nearest the wound site, she also has two small lumps elsewhere & these were needle tested, a needle aspiration does not involve a sedation as its done with a very fine needle,

We collected her less than 2hrs after leaving the surgery, total cost £704 inc consult, steroids, zantac, piriton.

weight 26.8kg

*23rd* Results back, no cancer cells were found! ultrasound was clear, there is always the small risk that something was missed but as it stands she is clear of cancer spread,

more to follow


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Bless you and Rosie - such a cruel disease. One of mine is in the latter stages now, no more treatment, just making him comfortable and happy. Well done for having the strength to write this - I don't have it to do similar, but I'm sure it'll help many. Thinking of you and your lovely girl xx


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

The wound 5hrs post op, it did get quite angry looking over the next few days


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you sixstar, its giving me something to do!


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

*24th* Second consult & treatment begins, after a discussion it was decided that rosie would have both radiotherapy on the wound site to kill of any remaining cancer cells & chemotherapy to kill any circulating cells as this type of tumour is notorious for spilling out granules containing cancer cells,

Rosie today will have radiotherapy on the wound & also a one off treatment on the nearest lymph node, she will then have a further weekly dose for 5 weeks on the wound site, a total of 6 treatments

She will also start chemo today & Vinblastine will be given by injection whilst she is under the GA for the radiotherapy, a GA is needed as the dog needs to be kept perfectly still whilst radiotherapy takes place,

Radiotherapy treatment works by damaging the DNA within the cancer cells. DNA is the genetic code that controls how the body's cells behave. The radiotherapy either damages the DNA directly or creates charged particles called free radicals that damage the DNA.

Cancer cells stop growing or die when their DNA is damaged. When the cells die the body breaks them down and gets rid of the waste chemicals. Normal cells in the radiotherapy area may also be damaged but they can usually repair themselves.

The name given to the equipment that gives radiotherapy is a linear accelerator,

Oncologist very happy with wound healing & he removed her stitches

Todays cost, £785

weight 25.4kg


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

Radiotherapy marks, colourful aren't they!


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

so sorry to hear this about rosie, and you must be devestated.
thinking of you and hope all goes as well as it can for her.
michelle x


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you Michelle


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

*25th/26th* Quite drowsy which may be the GA or the chemo but eating & drinking well,


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

*27th/28th/29th*

Back to normal! side effects from Chemo which can include vomiting & diarrhea have so far not appeared 

Still eating well


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

*30th*

Second radiotherapy treatment today

Also had a blood test to check on levels after her chemo last week & all found to be fine,

Weight now 24.5kg so now a little worried regarding this so spoken to nurse when collecting her & we need to keep an eye on her, she is a nervous dog & being in & out of the surgery will put her stress levels up, been advised to up her food so that we keep her weight as stable as possible, as its only been a couple of weeks since the scans etc its unlikely to be the cancer that is causing it, so fingers crossed!

Nowhere near as groggy today when we collected her as she was last week

todays cost £491


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

essex spaniels said:


> Radiotherapy marks, colourful aren't they!


Oh your poor baby  so sorry you and your little girl are going through such a heart breaking time  HUGS! i really hope this is the first step to a FULL recovery for your baby hun.

My little man Benjie was found to have mass cell tumor at the age of 13 weeks old  he had his whole ear removed, followed by ( other tests) and 4 years of biopsies, he is now nearly 13 1/2 :thumbup:

Sending HUGE POSITIVE VIBES to your baby. x


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

SixStar said:


> Bless you and Rosie - such a cruel disease. One of mine is in the latter stages now, no more treatment, just making him comfortable and happy. Well done for having the strength to write this - I don't have it to do similar, but I'm sure it'll help many. Thinking of you and your lovely girl xx


Hugs hun! x


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks angie thats really positive


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

*31st*

Fine today, ate her breakfast with gusto

off to the park later for a good run around!


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

Thought you might like to see what she looks like from the front end!


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

She's beautiful and I'm sorry to read you are both going through this. 

I hope Rosie can overcome this awful disease.


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

SixStar said:


> Bless you and Rosie - such a cruel disease. One of mine is in the latter stages now, no more treatment, just making him comfortable and happy. Well done for having the strength to write this - I don't have it to do similar, but I'm sure it'll help many. Thinking of you and your lovely girl xx


I'm sorry to read about your dog.


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

essex spaniels said:


> Thought you might like to see what she looks like from the front end!


Awww bless her! such a sweet face  x


----------



## bluegirl (May 7, 2012)

Thinking of you both and hoping the treatment is a success. Thank you for sharing her diary with us.


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Rosie is a beauty. Hope she makes a full recovery.


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

*1st August*

Bright as a button today, you can tell she is ok as she has spent most of the morning trying to jump over the gate to get up the garden to see the chickens!


----------



## soulful dog (Nov 6, 2011)

She looks a lovely bright dog. Best of luck with the treatment.


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

*3rd August*

Just how effective is chemotherapy in dogs?

I asked the oncologist this a couple of weeks ago as I hadn't heard such good reports about it & I will try to explain a few myths/truths,

Its often said that chemo isn't as effective on dogs as it is with humans so a lot of mainstream vets end up telling owners not to bother having it because of this reason, but before you dismiss treatment its worth going into detail why this is & why it is still a bonefide treatment,

Firstly the dosage for a dog is much much lower on a weight for weight basis than it is for a human, the reason for this is that you cannot explain to a dog why he is being given this treatment & that even though he is feeling very ill now the chances are in the longer term chemo will make him better, so for ethical reasons its a lower dose & with that lower dose means a probable lower effectiveness of treatment,

So why bother?

It helps to understand that when treating a dog with chemotherapy you are not trying to "cure" him like you would do with a human, you are trying to prolong his quality of life, yes its true that some dogs are cured but for most the treatment just puts the cancer into remission for what maybe a few weeks, months or even years,

Obviously it depends on how your dog responds to treatment but when faced with a prognosis of less than 6months but with treatment it may give you 1 to 2 years or possibly more, is it not worth taking a chance?

If your dog is ever diagnosed with cancer, always always get a second opinion you wouldn't accept a terminal/no hope diagnosis from your GP if you were ill without at least a consultation with a specialist in your illness & its no different with your dog,

Each time we have been to the clinic we have got chatting to other owners in the waiting room & last week we met a 9yr old boxer who was diagnosed with aggressive lymphoma & given 8/10 weeks, her vet told her not to bother with treatment as the cancer was too aggressive & chemo a waste of money! she asked to be referred & the dog was started on chemo that day, he never had a days sickness all through the chemo, the lymphoma has been in remission for 3yrs!
Do you call giving the dog another 3yrs a waste of money?


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

I wish Rosie and yourself all the luck in the world,I went through this 3 years ago with my Goldie.Suexxx


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

Dropped Rosie off for 3rd radiotherapy & 2nd chemo this morning, panic over regarding the weightloss as she has put a whole kilo back on since last week!


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

Radiotherapy completed for today, now home & just about to administer the Chemo, last time it was by injection but todays drug is capsules Lomustine to be given at home with food

Radiotherapy £458
Chemotherapy £187


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

*8th August*

Two days post 2nd round of chemotherapy

No side effects so far, Bright & normal


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

essex spaniels said:


> *8th August*
> 
> Two days post 2nd round of chemotherapy
> 
> No side effects so far, Bright & normal


Great news, hope it continues.


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

Took the dogs to the essex heavy horse show on sunday

Picnic in the car park!


----------



## RichardJordan (Jan 8, 2012)

Have you heard of Apocaps?

It is a non prescription medicine which works by killing off cells so that new ones can grow....obviously a bit more to it than this.

Worth looking into if your dog has cancer. The canine cancer rate is about the same as humans 

There is some information about it on the link below (and a video clip).

Apocaps Cancer Treatment for Dogs | Apocaps Nutritional Cancer Therapy


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi

Yes it was mentioned in the dog cancer book I have 

We went through briefly with the oncologist a few different types of drugs/treatments etc & we agreed that once she has finished the radiotherapy which will be at the end of august we will get together & discuss a long term treatment plan, the chemo will go on for quite a bit longer as this is being given in 2/3 weeks gaps for 8 treatments & as treatment goes on the gap may get longer so whatever drugs we give her needs to work incombo with chemo


----------



## RichardJordan (Jan 8, 2012)

Good luck with everything.

Thank you for sharing your information so that others can learn.


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

Today is day 4 post round 2 of chemotherapy & still no side effects, you honestly would never know she is having any treatment, apart from the fact she has bright red & green marker pen on her shaved bits!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

RichardJordan said:


> Have you heard of Apocaps?
> 
> It is a non prescription medicine which works by killing off cells so that new ones can grow....obviously a bit more to it than this.
> 
> ...


Dylan has been on these since first diagnosed - six a day which is quite expensive, but my vet highly recommends them.


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

Can I ask you what kind of cancer Dylan has?


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

essex spaniels said:


> Can I ask you what kind of cancer Dylan has?


Adenocarcinomas of the stomach.


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

SixStar said:


> Adenocarcinomas of the stomach.


Thank you, thats very sad


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

essex spaniels said:


> Thank you, thats very sad


Incredibly so 

He was operated on August last year to remove the initial tumour but they've since returned and I just won't put him through any more. He's happy and comfortable for now, and we're taking every day as it comes. We're off on holiday to Wales in the caravan tomorrow, I think it'll be his last so it'll be very special for us all.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2012)

Just found this. Hugs to you all. I feel so useless feeling sad. Thank you for recording this for people,, and everyone adding their stories.


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

You appear to have quite a tribe there Sixstar! do you take them all with you?

We have two springers & a cocker, thats a handful in our caravan


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

essex spaniels said:


> You appear to have quite a tribe there Sixstar! do you take them all with you?
> 
> We have two springers & a cocker, thats a handful in our caravan


Yes, they all come with us! Well, Ozzy the Newfoundland is staying with our son this time - we've not had him long and he has quite a few ongoing issues which we're trying to tackle (reactivity to wildlife being one of them) so it'd be incredibly stressful for everyone to take him to rural Wales! Dylan and Jake are no trouble whatsoever, they're happy to chill and sleep! The other three are very good too.


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

Please tell me its a static caravan you have not a tourer like we have?


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

essex spaniels said:


> Please tell me its a static caravan you have not a tourer like we have?


We have a tourer!!  We spend the days outside and the dogs sleep in the awning, so space is fine!


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

My husband I sleep different ends of the caravan now so we have more space, I don't think when they designed a caravan double bed they had two adults & three dogs in mind :thumbup:


----------



## Amy-manycats (Jun 15, 2009)

I just wanted to say good luck, I hope you continure with no reaction to the drugs. I am following both on here and ST.


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

*Mon 13th August*

Rosie had round 4 (of 6) of radiotherapy yesterday & all went well

cost today

£458 radiotherapy
£35 blood test to check last weeks chemo effects


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Glad to read Rosie isn't suffering the effects of treatment- I hope it continues.

Hope you're enjoying your holiday with the boys Sixstar.


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

Well I never thought I'd be happy about writing a boring diary but here is the latest update 

No side effects from Radiotherapy on monday 13th

The leg area where the radiotherapy is being applied was quite warm to the touch yesterday morning, nothing to bother her at all but one of the side effects of radiotherapy is that skin can sometimes appear to have been sunburnt after a few treatments so this is very normal, she only has another 2 treatment sessions to go so we shouldn't have too many problems if they do occur


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

5th Radiotherapy session today, all went well,
weight 25.1kg so its keeping steady

Wound is looking quite dry & flaky so they have given me some fuciderm (steroid) gel to apply twice per day, as its her 6th & final radiotherapy next week its not going to cause much in the way of a problem,

Todays Bill £460 which doesn't inc the gel as that wasn't on the bill, I dare say it will be on next weeks one!


----------



## Amy-manycats (Jun 15, 2009)

Still no reaction?


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

Nope nothing!

Vet is really pleased 

He did say as the chemo treatment goes on & poss builds up in her system it might start causing some effects but poss not, lots of dogs breeze through chemo without any side effects at all!

She is due to have her 3rd chemo next week, then there will be 5 more after that at roughly 2/3 week intervals although possibly longer as time goes by,

the only side effect she has is eating more but thats down to the steroid tabs, she is on quite a high dose at the moment but that will drop down a level in the next couple of weeks


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

Wound looking a bit angry today 24/8/12


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

*Tuesday 28th August*

Rosie had her last Radiotherapy today along with her 3rd chemotherapy,

Seemed fine on returning home although a little tired but considering in the space of less than 3hrs she had a GA, radiotherapy & chemo its not surprising,

Later on she was sick & also had some bloody diarrhea so we are keeping a very close eye on her,

Radiotherapy/Chemo/Fuciderm gel cost £590

*Wednesday 29th*

Bright this morning, no other signs of sickness, ate breakfast with gusto, not been to the toilet yet so we will be on poo watch today!


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

More blood but not much! just spoken to Rosie's oncologist who was very reasuring thankfully, its not common but not uncommon for blood to be passed, if its dark brown its from upper GI tract but bright red its coming from colon/rectal area, he said that as rosie's ultrasound was only done 6 weeks ago & nothing was detected the chances of a tumour growing to the extent that it would cause bleeding
is highly unlikely, add to that the fact she is on a high dose of steroids along with 3 sessions of chemo makes it even more unlikely, we just need to watch her carefully & if it carries on then we will take her in for a check up, she has been out for a walk & is now camped out in the kitchen waiting for her tea  I have also now been told to reduce her steroids to a 1/4 tablet per day so vet obviously isn't worried!


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi I have just read your whole thread and applaud you on doing this for others it will be helpful to so many people..my grizz is in for surgey on 4 lumps next thursday so reading up incase..

Your rosie looks amazing and its so unfair that she is going through this, my mum has fought and beaten cancer before the age of 50 so i know its gruelling on everyone.

I wish you werent going through this and send all my love and licks from my doggys.. and as a side note i used to live near wickford in woodham.

Good luck hope rosie continues as well as she has been x


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you & good luck with Grizz, please let me know how you get on 

Rosie is fine this morning, I'm pretty sure the one lot of throwing up she did was down to the GA she had for radiotherapy rather than the chemo, nothing since 

Also been to the toilet twice since yesterday & no sign of blood 

Still happy & Normal


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

Three days post RT/CT wound looking very good, also no blood since wednesday & no sickness either


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

Total cost of treatment since 3rd July £4558


----------



## Amy-manycats (Jun 15, 2009)

Eeek!

Her leg looks better though, less angry. :thumbup:


----------



## RichardJordan (Jan 8, 2012)

Thank you for continuing your diary as we can all learn from your experiences.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for Rosie and wishing you all the best.


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you 

Its certainly has been & still is an emotional rollercoaster


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

*Tuesday 11th September*

4th round of chemo

Pre chemo blood test showed liver levels up a bit but eveything else ok
Steroids dropped to every other day

Next stop 3rd october for 5th chemo & ultrasound scans to check nothing going on inside!

Lomustine capsules (chemo)
Denamarin (liver support)
Blood test
Total today £340

otherwise a happy dog!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Glad she still seems a happy pup. That's what it's all about isn't it?


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

Day 3 post Chemo & no side effects!


----------



## jayne5364 (Oct 21, 2009)

Just caught up with this. So inspiring. Rosie is beautiful, so pleased she is doing well with the treatment.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

So pleased Rosie is continuing to do well x


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Still sounding good, big hugs for Rosie.


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

&#8206;7 Days post Chemo & no side effects at all

Heading off to Paws in the park (detling kent) on thursday until monday with our trade stand


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

essex spaniels said:


> ‎7 Days post Chemo & no side effects at all
> 
> Heading off to Paws in the park (detling kent) on thursday until monday with our trade stand


Realy great to hear Rosie is doing so well :thumbup:


----------



## RichardJordan (Jan 8, 2012)

Well done Rosie.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for her.


----------



## sprollie16 (Jan 3, 2011)

I've only just found this. It all sounds very promising and so glad Rosie seems to be taking it in her stride.

Hope all continues to go well and thank you for the diary; I am sure it will help so many others in this sad situation


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

After doing a lot of barking at the weekend rosie seems to have developed two lumps, one either side of her top lips, a bit difficult to see on the photo but the lumps are directly over her canine teeth, we don't know if barking alot has irritated the lips or its more sinister, she is due for her 5th chemo on tuesday along with an ultrasound so hopefully she can be checked out


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

I hope the lumps are nothing to worry about.


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

Good News! Rosie's blood test came back good, her liver levels that were slightly raised last time have recovered but they will keep her on the denamarin (liver support caps) so she has had the chemo today, also & much much better news they did do the ultrasound on all her organs/lymph nodes & found no detectable cancer  oncologist also had a good look at her lumps that are on her top lips & he doesn't believe these are anything to worry about, he said they look like some kind of reaction to something, so she will be back for 6th chemo in 2 weeks & they will do another ultrasound either on her 8th (last) chemo or shortly afterwards
But all looking very very good


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Thats great news- she's such a trooper. 
Not too long left now on the treatment.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Great news


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

4 days post chemo & No side effects so far


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

Just realised that 3 months ago today we were told Rosie had cancer & given 2/3 months to live 

No effects from last weeks chemo at all


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

aww big hugs she is a very brave girl and your a very brave mummy!!


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

Just come back from cancer clinic with Rosie, after looking at her blood results & examining her closely they said that todays chemo (her 6th) would be her last, she has responded so well that there is no need to have anymore, so thats it until 21st November when she will go back for another blood test & ultrasound scan, she finishes her steroids next week & the denamarin (liver support) in three weeks, if all goes well on 21st it will then be a 2 month gap before testing again


----------



## totallypets (Dec 30, 2011)

essex spaniels said:


> Just come back from cancer clinic with Rosie, after looking at her blood results & examining her closely they said that todays chemo (her 6th) would be her last, she has responded so well that there is no need to have anymore, so thats it until 21st November when she will go back for another blood test & ultrasound scan, she finishes her steroids next week & the denamarin (liver support) in three weeks, if all goes well on 21st it will then be a 2 month gap before testing again


What fantastic news. I'm so pleased for you.


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

Back to earth with a bump, Rosie has a lump come up on her leg, same area as previous lump so not good  the good thing I suppose is that the scans she had a couple of weeks ago were clear so if the cancer has come back it hasn't spread internally yet or shown on blood tests, the not so good news is she will not be able to have radiotherapy on the same site, off to vets tomorrow morning for them to have a look, hoping it just maybe a cyst or some other swelling that may go away, talk about a rollercoaster!


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

Rosie has been left at the vets, they are going to needle aspirate the lump while she is there & look at it straightaway in their lab so we should be able to collect her in 1-2 hrs & have the results then aswell, the vet seems to think its inflammation but its best to check


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

Good news, Rosies needle aspiration was clear  just blood & tissue, the oncologist called it fibrosis which just means the lump is in a reactive/healing process due to the radiotherapy
£46 very well spent for peace of mind!


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Fantastic news. What an amazing thread - Thank you for sharing yours / Rosies journey so far.


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

essex spaniels said:


> Good news, Rosies needle aspiration was clear  just blood & tissue, the oncologist called it fibrosis which just means the lump is in a reactive/healing process due to the radiotherapy
> £46 very well spent for peace of mind!


I'm so pleased to read the lump was harmless. Rosie sounds like she's doing really well and I'm glad shes had her last session of chemo.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Glad things seem to be going well. Can I just ask what your opinions are on diet? Did you change at all or do you add any supplements?


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Delighted to hear Rosie is still doing well


----------



## smudgebiscuit (Jan 25, 2011)

glad to hear Rosie is doing well &responding to the treatments....what a beautiful girl


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

Goblin said:


> Glad things seem to be going well. Can I just ask what your opinions are on diet? Did you change at all or do you add any supplements?


Hi

In the end we didn't change her diet much, they are fed twice per day & their morning feed is a good quality grain free kibble, either Origen/Taste of the wild, but recently we have used a food called canagan which is the first grain free food made in the uk (link at bottom) they are getting on well with this so will probably stick with this long term,

I add a couple of dollops of homemade yogurt to the kibble.

The afternoon feed would be either scrambled eggs from our own chooks, raw chicken leg/wings, lamb breasts/neck bones etc

When we are away with the trade stand they all get fed nature diet for both meals, although it does have a small amount of rice in it,

Supplement wise they have a scoop of vitamin 2000 & Rosie has a flaxseed cap & a denamarin pill, the denamarin is a liver support as she was showing signs of elevated levels but they had come down to normal on the last blood test but we have carried on using the packet until they run out (next week) her weight is back to pre treatment weight of 26kg + which is heavy for her so we are now looking to reduce her weight a bit, we are due to go back on 21st of this month for another scan & blood test, once that is out of the way & hopefully still has the all clear we can step the diet up a gear,

She still has quite a large bald patch where she had the radiotherapy & its uknown if this will grow back, the skin still does go red at times & this will happen for severalweek/months after the treatment ends (last RT was end aug) its not sore as such it just goes very dry & we rub aloe vera gel over it which helps!

Canagan Grain Free Dog Food


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

Today was rosie's 2 month scan & blood test

Good news & not so sure news!
Firstly the ultrasound scan didn't detect anything out of the ordinary internally so thats clear but they have taken a sample from her leg as its quite inflammed, there is no lump but they want to rule out that it is cancer cells causing the problem, will be upto a week before results are back, meanwile its back to donut collar, fuciderm cream & metacam, fingers crossed she has just irritated it my licking it, it doesn't help when the area is still bald as the hair is yet to grow back!


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

Rosie is officially in remission from the cancer 
we aren't talking cured here, just no detectable cancer! we need to take her back in on the 5th dec just for them to look at her leg, but needle aspirates from 3 close lymph nodes are clear & the skin samples taken from the red area was just inflammation,
Next scans/bloods end January


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

What a wonderful story to read.  Rosie sounds one tough cookie. I hope she stays in remission for a very long time.


----------



## RichardJordan (Jan 8, 2012)

Thank you for keeping us up to date with Rosie's progress.

There is some information about canine cancer and a video for a product called Apocaps which (as I understand it) kills off cells including cancerous ones.
According to research it has done very well in American trials and it is available in the UK now.

Apocaps Cancer Treatment for Dogs | Apocaps Nutritional Cancer Therapy

Good luck to Rosie. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for her.


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

As Rosies leg is still bald & she keeps licking the area making it sore, I decided to make a pair of PJ's to cover them, didn't want her to wear a comfy collar/buster collar all the time so this is much more comfortable!


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

essex spaniels said:


> As Rosies leg is still bald & she keeps licking the area making it sore, I decided to make a pair of PJ's to cover them, didn't want her to wear a comfy collar/buster collar all the time so this is much more comfortable!


Poor girls been through so much but I'm pleased to read she's gone into remission.

I love the PJ's, much better than a buster collar. Hope Rosie's leg starts to improve.


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Brilliant news, long may it continue.
I love her PJ's.


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

Its now been 6 months sincer her diagnosis & all appears to be well,

She developed an ear infection about 3 weeks ago & it was found that she managed to get a different infection type in each ear! so two different bottle of anti b's plus some anti b tablets were given, all appears to have cleared now & she is due back at the cancer clinic on the 21st Jan to have her latest ultrasound scan/blood tests etc so will update after that appointment


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

Appointment cancelled today due to weather so going in on wednesday now


----------



## koolchick (Apr 5, 2011)

Just read this its good chemo doesn't effect dogs as much as humans. Quite sad reading the start as the 1st bit was on my dogs last birthday I lost him just under 2 week later in an accident. Glad your dog is doing well.


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

Bless her.. your rosie is an inspiration she really really is.. how did you go when you were looking for boarding for her, did anywhere accept with no vaccs?


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

Rosie still free of detectable cancer, next check up 26th April 

Haven't needed to board them anywhere yet so have put off thinking about the vacs until now, we will probably have her re-vac's possibly in the next couple of months

from the spring onwards we need to apply a suncreen to her bald leg
oncologist recomends using a mineral based suncreen which blocks the suns rays rather than a chemical sunscreen, turns out that is what I use as normal sunscreens bring me out in a rash!

so sorry to here about your dog koolchick :frown:


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

Still ticking along nicely although Rosie has developed a very course/sparce coat!


----------



## miti999 (Mar 19, 2009)

Good news. 

Has her coat changed because of radiotherapy ? Chemotherapy?


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

Yes its the chemotherapy, it very rarely causes the fur to fall out like it does in humans but it does stop/hinder the regrowth for a while so basicly since she started the chemo last summer her body hasn't being growing fur so as she has natually moulted her coat it hasn't been replaced, hence the sparce coat,

You only really notice it close up & also her tail which was once nicely featherd is now whip like!


----------



## dobsy (Feb 12, 2013)

my 4 year old bulldog Frank has gone to the vet today for a biopsy and bloods after we found large lumps in his jaw and groin. We believe it to be lymphoma. Our world has fallen apart so quickly after reading on the net that there is no cure and remissions are 6 - 12 months at best with chemo or perhaps 4 weeks if we do nothing. The only joy I have felt is reading this cancer diary and the part where it mentions the boxer in remission for 3 years as well.Its insparational and I hope the remission is forever.

Im now preparing myself for the diagnosis and what to do next? do we let nature take its course and if so what will happen or do we try chemo and if so how will he take that.

its so difficult as we need to understand its what is best for the dog yet i just cant bear the thought of him not being here anymore yet i just cant have him in any pain.

it just feels this has happened all so fast and I dont want to make the wrong desicion about what to do.

the only comfort i have is he is not aware of it, he seems fine, im broken hearted.


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about Frank, I do know exactly what you are going through 

One thing that made my mind up about the chemo is that you can stop it at anytime, so if you decide to start him on it & he becomes ill you don't have to carry on with the course, don't forget the drugs are at a much lower dose than humans so the side effects are a lot lower, according to the oncologist we see they have more dogs that don't show side effects than dogs who do,

Its a very difficult choice but in the circumstances & if frank is feeling ok at the moment I'd be inclined to give it a go, if he was really sick it might be a different matter

Please will you keep me updated on Frank? hopefully people searching on the internet for dog cancer experiences with find this & it will help


----------



## dobsy (Feb 12, 2013)

thank you its so comforting to speak to people who have also gone through this as I guess unless you have a dog it may be hard for some people to understand but he is like our child.

i have just heard that he came round from the biopsy operation (as a bulldog he does not tolerate anesthetic very well) which was a massive relief as we were worried that may go wrong.

so im going to pick him up in a bit and spoil him and then just wait for the results. ill keep posting on here with how it goes and hopefully it may also help others in the same situation and may help us in the decisions that we make.

once again thanks for the kind words it really does mean a lot to know we are not the only ones who are going through or have gone through this.


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

This book is worth a read

The Dog Cancer Survival Guide: Amazon.co.uk: Dr. Demian Dressler DVM, Dr. Susan Ettinger DVM: Books

Not cheap but if you have a kindle its a 1/3 of the price, I have it on kindle otherwise I would have happily lent it to you


----------



## dobsy (Feb 12, 2013)

Just had the news that frank has got lymphoma, hopefully the oncologists will call me today, we are going to try him in the chemo see how he does and go from there. I bought the book you mentioned at it has a lot of helpful things in there. We are going to change his diet and speak to the oncologist to see if anything else we can do to try and make the outcome better.

It's a pretty numbing feeling all this I just hope we can give him a chance but not at the cost of him being uncomfortable.
Gutted.


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear that, if you ever need a chat send me a message 

You will be surprised how well most dogs get on with chemo,

Whereabouts in the country are you?

The reason a low carb diet is recommeded is that cancer cells replacate faster than normal cells & sugar is the quickest food source for the cells so reducing grains etc will help

Rosie is on a grain free kibble in the morning & a raw meal in the afternoon so carbs in the form of sweet pots & some veg are kept to a min

Please let us know how you get on


----------



## dobsy (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks I appreciate it, we are in South Wales the oncology vets i believe we are going to is in gloucester, I'm hoping we can start next week as from what I read with lymphoma time is of the essence. He is not showing any signs of ill health at the moment but its hard as I find myself constantly watching him worried he maybe uncomfortable or in pain. At least from today we know what's wrong and we can start to do something, it just hits you for six he is such a lovely dog,


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Dobsy, I'm so sorry to hear your devastating news about Frank.

As has already been said, please stick around and keep us updated. You will find a wealth of great advice here and new friends to help support you.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Essex Spaniels, I have just read your thread from the start. As others have said, both you and Rosie are quite an inspiration!

Rep coming your way for sharing your journey with us.


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you Louise 

Call me Helen 

Its Rosie who is the brave one, we have just been taken along on the emotional rollercoaster which I wouldn't mind getting off of now!


----------



## dobsy (Feb 12, 2013)

frank had his first chemo session today. We went to the vets and had a consultation with the vet who was very good and told us what the options where and possible side effects and prognosis without treatment.

We chose to do the CHOP chemo protocol as that seems to gain the longest remissions while also affording a good quality of life. The vet even informed me that they have one dog who had lymphoma in 2008 and is still alive today. I know the likley hood of that happening now is slim but at least it offers hope and without hope you havent got anything.

So he had the chemo today and we had some steroid tablets to take home and I also purchased some omega 3 supplements and spoke to the vet about putting him on a high protein low card diet. She said some studies have shown this to be effective and so I figure its not going to harm him so is worth a shout and helps us in that we feel we are being pro active in his treatment.

As this is a diary Ill fill in the financials
it cost £585 today which include the consultation, heart scan (he had no issues here) and his heart was scanned as one of the chemo drugs can effect the heart so if there was an issue they may have to change the drug they give him.
chemo drugs, omega supplements and a squeeky toy!!!

he showed no side effects tonight, he had a good walk when we got him home and ate a good amount of food though the vet said if there is side effects they may come in the next couple of days.

Our next appointment is next tuesday so now its all fingers crossed that these drugs take effect and get these inflamed lymph nodes down and kill the cancer cells 

I will keep it posted on here with what happens.


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh thats good, yes rosie was a bit tired for a day or two afterwards, once you get past about day 5/6 you should be fine

Do you know what chemo drug Frank had today?


----------



## dobsy (Feb 12, 2013)

hi there

I have franks chemo treatment plan he is on the Madison Wisconsin protocol for canine lymphoma

Last week he has vincristine 0.7mgm2 IV and prednisolone 2mg/kg 

Tomorrow he has cyclophosphamide 200-250mg/m2 and prednisolone 1.5mg

He seems fine so far but is experiencing increased appetite, panting and increased urination. We have all been taking him on frequent walks, getting up in the middle of the night so he can go to toilet etc.

its tough going and im experiencing highs and lows but at least Frank doesnt know about it. A freind of ours who is a vet checked him on the weekend and said his heart and lungs sound clear, his pulse and temp where also fine as well so that can only be positive.

Today I also had the test back that its b cell lymphoma which comes with a better prognosis than t cell (though I would prefer no cell lymphoma)

so we just have everything crossed that this next chemo treatment goes smoothly and ill update on here.


----------



## lotlot (Mar 28, 2011)

Dobsy - I'm so sorry to hear about frank. Keep us updated and try to stay positive xx


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

So glad things are going well, Rosie's appetite was the same, she went from being not that bothered to have your hand off within days of taking the steroids! it soon wore off when the steroids were stopped though & at least you know its the meds rather than the cancer

keep us all posted


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

I follow this blog as its the same people who wrote the cancer book I recommended

Which Dog Cancers are Best Treated with Chemotherapy | Dog Cancer TV


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

How is it going with Frank?


----------



## dobsy (Feb 12, 2013)

He couldn't have chemo last Tuesday as his white blood count was to low. It was bit of a set back but I have since read that one study showed that dogs who had low white blood counts had longer first remission s, I believe this was down to the fact that if the chemo had effected the WBC then the chànces are that it has destroyed a lot of the cancer cells as well (fingers crossed)

Apart from that set back he has been pretty much normal, his breathing can be a bit rapid at times and he pants from time to time which I am told is the steroids he is on and the fact that as a bulldog his breathing is not the best in the first place. It was his 5th birthday on Friday so he has been spoiled with lots of toys and he no longer has any dog food all he has now is home prepared food as per the diet in the cancer book you told me about. There is definitely nothing wrong with his appetite.

So we go tomorrow for the chemo I'm just hoping he can have it and his bloods are fine because at the moment he is classed as in remission as they cànt feel any inflamed lymph nodes so we need to keep up the chemo to make sure they stay away for as long as possible.

I also joined a yahoo group called lymphomaheartdogs which is for people who have dogs with lymphoma going through chemo. So I guess if anyone reads this in the future or now in the same situation that is another place to go to be in contact with many others who have gone through similar situations. They have been a great support and source of information and there is lots of stories of hope about dogs who are alive a number of years after diagnosis

I'll keep you posted on frank.


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

Hope all is well with Frank, Rosie did pant a lot when she was on the steroids but it soon went once off them,


Rosie is ticking along nicely, we are now well into month 8 from diagnosis & due to go back for check up end of April


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

How is it going with Frank?


----------



## victoria171168 (Apr 8, 2013)

hi glad to hear Rosie is doing well and Frank is still with us.

Glad you could treat yours though as a cautionary tale to others last year July 1st we were on holiday and I knew my 4 1/2 year old Newfoundland Beau wasn't right as he has always had a poorly tummy not too concerned but as a precaution took him to the vets straightaway.

Came out with antibiotics as he had a slight temperature but knew next day he wasn't ok so for the next two days back to the vets daily and they decided to do an ultrasound and found a mass on his liver and his levels weren't right.
options were open him up to see how bad and euthanize on the table , take him home and palliative care or specialists.

As we were well insured we went to the specialists where they did the fine needle aspiration, xrays, another ultrasound and bloodwork . the diagnosis was terminal an untreatable cancer which was rare especially in a young dog.

Three weeks later we had him put to sleep, and I still miss him every day but I am so glad I noticed the signs and persisted as at least we had three weeks where he was spoilt rotten and did everything he loved doing. I feel I would have taken it much worse if he had just collapsed and died on us. 

So however slight the signs are if you feel something is wrong persist and keep pushing for answers as if nothing else you will have wasted some money , at the least you will have found an answer and at the worst you will know and enjoy their last quality days with them.


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm so sorry Victoria 

Cancer is an absolute bitch & sadly can spread without you ever knowing until its to late, Rosie I suppose was "Lucky" in the fact that the lump came up on her leg first & hadn't spread anywhere else, sadly there are several cancers that spread internally & the first thing you know about is when its too far advanced


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

We took Rosie for her cancer check up on Wednesday & the ultrasound that she had has shown a nodule on her spleen, we have been told in the past that mast cell cancer when it spreads does tend to spread the spleen & liver first so this is obviously a worry, a needle aspiration was done & the oncologist wasn't unduly concerned but she has sent the smears off to a lab to double check, also the skin around her tumour site has thickened slightly & samples were also taken & sent off, this may very well be caused by the radiotherapy but its better off being checked

We are expecting the lab results anytime from today

So we are still on the cancer rollercoaster :cryin:

Will update when we get the results


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

So sorry  I hope its nothing to worry about.

Please do keep us posted.


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

Firstly the good news, Rosie's spleen aspiration is clear at present, the nodule will be kept an check on each time she has a check up with an ultrasound,
The not sure news is the aspiration done on her leg where the tumour was taken, the smear has shown mast cells but as mast cells circulate around the body anyway there is no way of telling if they are normal or cancerous, the only way of knowing is basically waiting :/ if the area starts getting bigger then its highly likely it is cancerous & if it doesn't then they are normal mast cells, its a bit like being in limbo really but at least it isn't as bad as we thought, we have to take her back on the 15th May just to have a look at her, no tests involved


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

We reached a milestone today regarding Rosie, 1yr ago this week she started radiotherapy & chemotherapy,
I am glad to report after her latest scan & tests this morning she is still clear from detectable cancer, her initial prognosis was 2/3 months without treatment so to have her still healthy after 12 months is brilliant


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Glad things are still going well,I was only wondering the other day so nice to hear,fingers and paws crossed here xxx


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

I have only just read this and I have read it from the start. So glad everything is still going well for you. Rosie is clearly a very strong girlie


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Fantastic news xxx


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you all, next check is in three months


----------



## Tio (Sep 4, 2013)

I was very interested to read about Rosie. I have a 5 year old chocolate Labrador who has been suffering from Mass cell Tumours for 2 years now. He has had 5 removed so far- all grade 2. I am very vigilant and check him over each week, make a note of any lumps bumps and red marks- if these have not disappeared in a week or so I take him to my vet who does a fine needle aspiration to see if they are cancerous. 

I have also taken him to a specialist European oncologist who advised to put him on a special diet being a dermatitis diet as studies have found that dogs with allergies or who react to bites badly, have itchy skin are more prone to mass cell tumours. Because of this I was told that they are more likely to appear in the Spring and Summer months- which is true in the case of my dog.

Interested to know if you were advised to put Rosie on a special diet or if anyone else knows about whether diet can help stop mass cell tumours?


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi Tio

Thankfully Rosie doesn't seem to have any allergies or reactions to anything which is good,

The only diet that was suggested was to keep her on as low carb as possible, cancer cells feed on the most easily available source & that would be sugar, all carbs even the so called healthy wholegrains break down into sugar in the body, to be honest we didn't need to change her diet much at all, they already have one meal a day which is either raw or scrambled eggs if we have a surplus, the other meal is kibble, we used to feed Burns etc but then changed to orijen & for the last few months Canagan, the low carb diet is not proven but if it has the possibility of helping then we will do it,

We were told if she did have a reaction to anything that we should give her piriton (anti histamine) as this will reduce the inflammation & thus reducing the mast cell appearance, when we had her re vaccinated we also gave her the piriton for a couple of days after the jab, our oncologist did say that they do tend to put dogs who have had several mast cell tumours on to pirition permanently so maybe there is something in that


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

That's fantastic news
It's the first time I dared to read this thread.
My OH and Rosie have a lot in common
He was given 3 weeks to live without treatment last April and like Rosie is doing extremely well.
Give her a big kiss from us


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

Rosie's 3 month check at the cancer clinic has been carried out this morning, the abdominal ultrasound was clear but they have aspirated a lump that appeared on her shoulder a couple of weeks ago & has been sent off so hopefully we will hear back by Friday about that, but as it stands at the moment she is good


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

Bless her, paws and fingers crossed here for the biopsy results. Hugs to rosie x


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

Not good news sadly 

the needle aspirate has shown a malignant sarcoma & until the lump is removed we won't know which type as there are several

I suppose the good news is that the cancer that she had last year has not returned, this one is completely different

Rosie is booked in on Monday for lump removal & results back a few days after that

just fingers crossed


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

Im so so sorry, poor rosie and you. Try and stay strong for her and i hope having the lump removed is all that is required.

More hugs x x x


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

So sorry at this sad news - she has fought so bravely. Fingers crossed that it is treatable.

My prayers are with you both.


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

Sorry that it's not the news you were hoping for  

All of our fingers and paws crossed that all goes well for her


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

Rosie had her op today to remove the lump, hopefully we will have the results by the end of the week although it could be next week


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

Big hugs to you and rosie, fingers and paws crossed for you x


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

Wound check today at the vets & its healing ok, much better than the lump wound she had last year, hopefully stitches will come out next Thursday

No results back yet


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

Results back, the tumour is a neoplastic soft tissue sarcoma!

It is malignant but the removal was complete & had clean margins

the good news is that she will not require any further treatment 

The bad news is she is booked into the clinic for another needle aspirate as we have found another lump, this time its on her chest


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh dear, what a battle. Stay strong and hugs to Rosie.


----------



## donna160 (Nov 1, 2013)

she sounds like a real fighter and so do you, she is a really beautiful girl.

all the best for both of you, please give her a hug from me


----------



## soulful dog (Nov 6, 2011)

Hugs and best wishes to Rosie. Must be so hard for you, hope she manages to win the battle once and for all.


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

We have just got back from the vets, they have taken half the stitches out but left some in as there is some tension on those, she is due to go & have the needle aspirate on Monday afternoon so possibly will have the rest taken out then


----------



## FrodofromAus (Oct 17, 2013)

Thankyou so much for your detailed and well articulated diary. I wish I had done the same thing for my boy Frodo.

Your dog is just so lucky to have you. What I liked about the way you have done for your dog is you have been diligent, catching these lumps quickly and you have had the best treatments possible (at much cost) to give your dog the best possible chance.

If more owners were doing what you have done more dogs would have been saved. Frodo had a thirty percent chance with his histiocytic sarcoma and he is still with me four years on. In reading your story it is never far from my mind that he could get another different type of tumour (as could any of my dogs) and he would have to go through it all again.

I wish you and Rosie the very best of luck. In this thread from what I have read you have done so much to educate people on cancer and I thankyou for that. I am also very passionate about getting messages across so people become more aware.

If at some stage you would like to contribute your story to my canine cancer website for our readers to hear it would be very welcomed. 

Thanks again and prayers for you and your dog. She is so lucky to have an owner like you. xx


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Love to you and Rosie. Good luck for tomorrow xxx


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

More than happy for you to use anything that I have written for your website, if it helps just one person I would be happy 

After examining Rosie we have discovered a total of three new lumps inc the one from the other day, the oncologist took needle aspirates of all three & looked at them whilst we were at the clinic, she has dismissed two as being fatty lumps but wasn't 100% on the third lump so that has been sent off to the lab, will have those results in a couple of days


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

She's such a little fighter 

Hope the results come back clear x


----------



## FrodofromAus (Oct 17, 2013)

Glad two of them are only lipomas and lets hope the third one is nothing serious. Its always a nervous time awaiting results.

It sounds to me like you have a handle on how to find lumps on your dogs. There is a great video on my website that can show other people that dont know. I actually mentioned to a friend in rescue how good this thread was only today.

Keeping fingers crossed for you and Rosie xx


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

Still waiting for the results but have just finished making her a jumper that cover the wound area, all the stitches are out now but she kept licking the area & I felt that this would be more comfortable that a neck ring that she has been wearing for the last two weeks


----------



## FrodofromAus (Oct 17, 2013)

You are such a good mum. What a great idea instead of those elizabethan collars. My dogs hate them.


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

I gave up on them years ago when a collie we had took the skin off the back of my knee's as he went charging past me!

We now use a kong cloud see below


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

essex spaniels said:


> Still waiting for the results but have just finished making her a jumper that cover the wound area, all the stitches are out now but she kept licking the area & I felt that this would be more comfortable that a neck ring that she has been wearing for the last two weeks


I do hope the results are clear


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

Results are clear!

just tissue apparently, need to keep an eye on it but as it stands that's it until the end of January when she goes back for her 3 month check


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Great news


----------



## FrodofromAus (Oct 17, 2013)

Fantastic news!!!! I hope all continues to go well for years to come.


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

Rosie at the cancer clinic for her three month check today, fingers crossed!


----------



## soulful dog (Nov 6, 2011)

Good luck Rosie!


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

Good Luck !


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

Got the all clear for another three months :thumbup1:


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

essex spaniels said:


> Got the all clear for another three months :thumbup1:


Great news, Go Rosie!!  xx


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Fantastic news!!!!!


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

Rosie has had her latest three month check at the cancer clinic, the ultrasound has shown that the nodule on her spleen has not got any bigger since being found last year so they are putting that down to age related rather than anything sinister,

Oncologist is very happy with her & as we are rising 2 years since her diagnosis with no return of the original cancer she is happy for checks to become 6 monthly 

Rosie 1 Cancer 0


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

Yey go rosie.. you kick that cancers ass!!


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Have just read through the whole thread and im gald that Rosie is doing so well! you guys have certainly had lots of ups and downs, but lets hope this is the end of the downs!


----------



## victoria171168 (Apr 8, 2013)

Glad to hear she is OK,gives some of the rest of us hope that we may beat that cancer


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Yay great news, Go Rosie!! xx


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

essex spaniels said:


> Rosie has had her latest three month check at the cancer clinic, the ultrasound has shown that the nodule on her spleen has not got any bigger since being found last year so they are putting that down to age related rather than anything sinister,
> 
> Oncologist is very happy with her & as we are rising 2 years since her diagnosis with no return of the original cancer she is happy for checks to become 6 monthly
> 
> Rosie 1 Cancer 0


Brillant News. I'm so pleased for both of you.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Thank you for sharing this. I'm so please Rosie is doing well!  xxx


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

Feeling gutted

Rosie had her 6 month check today & during the ultrasound they have discovered that the nodule on her spleen that hasn't grown in the previous year has now quadrupled in size, they have done a fine needle aspirate to find out if its cancer but even if it isn't we have to face the possibility of having her spleen removed
so back we go on the rollercoaster


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm so sorry, that must be pretty devastating.

A very stressful time for you, but hang on in there!


----------



## ruff (Feb 26, 2011)

So sorry to hear this but she's a fighter and you have always done the very best by her from reading your posts. fingers and paws crossed she beets it and rosie2 cancer,0 xx


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

Rosie went back for another scan & the nodule has grown again, so we have made the decision to have her spleen removed whilst it isn't causing any problems, its better than waiting for it to become an emergency,

She has had extensive pre op blood tests which have all come back normal inc the anti coagulant test for checking her blood clotting is good, which is very important when dealing with the spleen, 

Other than the nodule which can be age related she is otherwise fit & healthy

The op is booked for the 29th January


----------



## soulful dog (Nov 6, 2011)

Good luck to Rosie, I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for her on the 29th.


----------



## Pugnut (Jan 10, 2015)

Good luck to you both, I've not read all your post yet but I'm going too.
Because my dog has multiple Mast cell tumours and this is going to be very helpful thank you for wrighting it all down.
When it must have been such an upsetting time for you.
Good luck once again hope everything goes really well with the op.


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you pugnut, good luck to you


----------



## lily74 (Jan 13, 2012)

Good luck and keep fighting..

Check out the turmeric facebook page, studies show that it can help with cancer if your not already feeding itx


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

Paste made up & ready in the freezer, unable to give Rosie it yet as the spleen can bleed & turmeric can interfere with the coagulant in the blood which is very important in this type of op so will start her on it in a week or two


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

Rosie's op has been postponed until Tuesday, she was running a temp when checked this morning & although she is known to be a "hot" dog due to her getting stressed at the vets the surgeon would rather wait for a few days, she is being sent home with anti b's just in case she is coming down with anything,

Next update Tuesday!


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

Don't really know where to start, Rosie has gone down hill since this morning, she has developed red spots on her belly/gum/tongue which is a sign of bleeding, vet put her under a GA then noticed bleeding from her mouth & some from her rectum, not loads but enough to put a halt to the op, he rung me as she was still under to ask me what I wanted him to do, he wasn't happy to go ahead with the op without back up blood so it was decided that they would do an ultrasound to see if its the spleen nodule that's bleeding, it turns out its not, the nodule has only grown 1/2cm in 2 months & is still intact, nothing else came up on the scan, she has virtually no platelets, its a guessing game as to what is causing the problem & without a whole host of furthers tests which we aren't prepared to put her through we probably wont know, the vet said the most probable thing is a bone marrow tumour, the vet gave us the option of letting her go under the GA but we just couldn't do that, it would be different if she went in this morning at deaths door but she didn't & perhaps its a bit selfish but we wanted to say our goodbyes at home where she is happy, we are now waiting for a call from the vet to say we can go & collect her, we have no idea how long we have, maybe a few hours or a few days


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

Rosie's bloods done at the cancer clinic have ruled a few things out, they don't think its bone marrow cancer but without a bone biopsy we cant be 100% but because she has almost no platelets they wouldn't risk it due to bleeding, at the moment they are going along with the theory that it is some sort of immune system thing so she has been put on a very high dose of steroids to suppress her immune system so that it stops killing off her platelets, she has internal bleeding & that is most likely coming from her intestines as its coming out tary stools, the next 2/3 weeks are critical if she makes it that long, she could bleed out at anytime so we have to constant check her gums etc, at the moment though she is pretty normal which is why we opted to try the steroids so we are taking it hour by hour


----------



## Ownedbymany (Nov 16, 2014)

essex spaniels said:


> Rosie's bloods done at the cancer clinic have ruled a few things out, they don't think its bone marrow cancer but without a bone biopsy we cant be 100% but because she has almost no platelets they wouldn't risk it due to bleeding, at the moment they are going along with the theory that it is some sort of immune system thing so she has been put on a very high dose of steroids to suppress her immune system so that it stops killing off her platelets, she has internal bleeding & that is most likely coming from her intestines as its coming out tary stools, the next 2/3 weeks are critical if she makes it that long, she could bleed out at anytime so we have to constant check her gums etc, at the moment though she is pretty normal which is why we opted to try the steroids so we are taking it hour by hour


I started reading this thread a few days ago. It had me in tears in places wondering what news the next post would bring. I'm so sorry you've had to go through all this and it makes me even sadder to see your latest post. Rosie has been doing so well under your care and I wish all dogs had owners like you.


----------



## soulful dog (Nov 6, 2011)

Sorry to hear Rosie is having to keep battling away. Best wishes to you and her. x


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

Rosie was admitted to the critical care vets on sunday after she went downhill
she was given an emergency blood transfusion on Monday morning to buy her a little bit more time to allow the steroids to kick in............

As of this morning its positive news, her pvc level is steady which means she has stopped bleeding, hopefully as long as her platelet level rises tomorrow along with her pcv she should be allowed home


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow - I am delighted for you.
Rosie is a real little fighter and you obviously give her lots to fight for.
Brilliant news.
Hope she continues to do well and show the beast who's boss!!


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

The battle is still on going, she isn't responding as well as hoped to the steroids so she is being put on an additional drug from today called Azathioprine which also helps to kill off the immune system :/

The good thing is she seems actually very well in herself


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Bless her she is certainly putting up a fight.
Sending lots of positive healing vibes your way


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

Rosie has gone to the bridge today :crying:

Thank you for all your support & good wishes over the last two years


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm so sorry.
RIP Dear sweet Rosie.


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

So sorry RIP Rosie 
Now run pain free beautiful girl at rainbow bridge xx


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm so sorry. She was such a fighter.

I can't imagine how you must feel right now. You are very much in my thoughts.

Run free lovely Rosie xx


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## victoria171168 (Apr 8, 2013)

So sorry, its hard when you know how much you fought for them but as with my munchkin he is out of his pain now and running with every new addition.

Big hugs at this difficult time.


----------



## soulful dog (Nov 6, 2011)

So sorry Rosie has gone. She fought a good fight, as did you helping to extend her stay with you for as long as possible.

RIP Rosie, and hugs to your family. x


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm so very sorry - you and Rosie fought so hard xxx  xxx

Thinking of you xx


----------



## Steeleye Span (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry to read this sad news. Run Free brave girl <3


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm so sorry to read this update. RIP Rosie.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

I am sorry to hear this.At least she is at peace now and strong and running free and strong as she should be.


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

The next chapter


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

ohhhhhhhhh so so so cute.I remember when Oliver looked like that lol


----------

